# Sponsoring live in help.



## jdash (May 9, 2014)

Hey there. Got a question regarding sponsoring live in help. We've discussed hiring someone to function as a nanny/tutor once we move out there. Our original preference was to hire a family member, but I've since realized that is illegal out there. The follow on question, I'm getting mixed answer from what I've read. Can I hire/sponsor someone as a nanny or live-in help from my country of origin? We would prefer to hire/sponsor someone from the US but I'm getting mixed answers as to if that would be allowed (I understand they can't be family or related, but what about someone who isn't?)

Any guidance would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Which part of the UAE are you moving to?


----------



## jdash (May 9, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Which part of the UAE are you moving to?


Abu Dhabi, sorry, should have included that in the original post. I forgot the rules can change depending on the location.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jdash said:


> Abu Dhabi, sorry, should have included that in the original post. I forgot the rules can change depending on the location.


That's why I asked  but you're on the right forum so, hopefully, someone should be able to help you.


----------

